# Entry test eligibility...punjab



## Naaila (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey folks,

Anyone have any idea when thier going to declare this eligibility for the entry test in punjab?

Supposed to have been 19th aug then got pushed back to the 26th of aug (today) but i've got a feeling thier still not going to have a decision and push the date back again.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am also waiting for that Eligibility criteria thing #angry.I think they will Announce it after 4th september as the result of all boards of the punjab is going to be announced on 4th.
I just hope they dont change the Entry test waitage #sad as i am hearing some strange rumors #eek Like 50-50 or something.

What are your Scores BTW?


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

Naaila said:


> Anyone have any idea when thier going to declare this eligibility for the entry test in punjab?
> 
> Lahore high court has put back the decision on 30th of august on the demand of Punjab govt. so, we are hopeful that the decision will be taken this time. and there will be an acceptable policy for students.#grin


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

i have heard that the passing marks of uhs entrry test will b 60 %,so those who get 60% will b able to apply on medical colleges located in punjab,except a few 1....


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

We already know that passing marks are 60%.Eligibility criteria means procedure of Admitting Candidates to govt medical Colleges that includes Entry test waitage and Some other things.


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

OH...thats good then!


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

solitude said:


> i have heard that the passing marks of uhs entrry test will b 60 %,so those who get 60% will b able to apply on medical colleges located in punjab,except a few 1....


what is the exception?
i mean which college without uhs test in punjab?


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

if you get any more info regard this please do post it Thank you


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

It will be Decided after 30th august after the decision of the Writ petition .Most likely


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

the result for 2nd year fsc is not here yet, also the case is pending for entry test. after these two things everything would be cleared


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

i was talking about some colleges of private sector,most of them located in islamabad!


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

i hope eligibility criteria will decrease....
i called a private medical college today and i asked them if i could apply and he told me that most likely the eligibility criteria will drop down to 50% as in other provinces.so lets hope for the best.
other than that i was told by someone that they don't have a choice because there are 1500 private seats which wont be filled because of afford-ability issues.


----------



## Naaila (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been told that they've made their decision and now we have to wait for them to announce it.
Let's see what happens I guess.
Gd luck folks.


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

do you have any idea when they will announce the decision??


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Most probably After 4th september as the Results of BISEs of Punjab is on 4th.

Well Best of Luck to us all  I hope Everyone here gets to be a Doc.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

So at Last the High Court announced the decision.

LAHORE ? A division bench of the Lahore High Court on Monday directed the Punjab government and the University of Health Sciences (UHS) to also allow the students who got 60 per cent and above marks in the FSc examination, appearance in the entrance test for admission to the medical colleges.
The bench comprising Justice Sheikh Azmat Saeed and Justice Chaudhry Shahid Saeed disposing of various petitions declared illegal the eligibility criteria of 65 per cent or equivalent marks in FSc set by the Punjab govt for appearance in medical entrance test. Advocates Muhammad Azhar Siddique, Mian Abdul Qaddus, Nasir Mehmood Qureshi, and Mian Qamaruz Zaman appeared for the petitioners.
In its short order, the court ruled that the Pakistan Medical & Dental Council (PMDC) was the regulatory body and all the medical universities and colleges should follow its guidelines.
The court also directed the Punjab government and the UHS to arrange special entrance test for the students who had secured 60 per cent or above marks in FSc exams, but they could not appear in the test because the test was held prior to the announcement of FSc result. 
All students who had appeared in the test held in July were eligible to apply for admission in MBBS in all universities in line with regulations set by the PMDC. The court also declared illegal 60 per cent minimum passing marks set by the UHS and ruled that there would be no passing percentage for entrance test. The PMDC had previously informed the bench that the PMDC had(pre-medical) and obtained 60 per cent marks, was eligible to appear in the test. But the government overlooked these rules and held entrance test before the announcement of FSc result. The counsel pleaded that result of entrance test be stopped because it would not provide equal opportunities to all students throughout the country. He said under rules set by the issued unified rules and regulations for entrance test in medical colleges throughout Pakistan. The Punjab government and the UHS were duty bound to abide by these rules. As per PMDC criteria, a student who had passed exams of FSc Punjab government students who would get 60 or 65 per cent marks would not be able to appear in the test.
So that means

1-Everyone who appeared in the test is eligible for admission:happy:
2-Those who were not appeared in the test but got 60% marks in Fsc could give the Entry test.(but i guess everyone appeared)
SOURCE:Eligibility criteria of 65pc marks declared illegal | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## Naaila (Jun 15, 2010)

1-Everyone who appeared in the test is eligible for admission:happy:
2-Those who were not appeared in the test but got 60% marks in Fsc could give the Entry test.(but i guess everyone appeared)


[/quote]

IF that is the case then why haven't any of the news channels reported this update?
It's pretty important news.........wouldnt u say?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know why they didn't reported this but this news was in the daily newspapers of 7th sep also.I checked it myself.And yeah i received my MCAT result card yesterday.


----------



## Naaila (Jun 15, 2010)

Any idea when the newspapers will start releasing their admission dates, particularly in Fsd?
The akbar saeed medical and dental college in lahore have already released their admission in the newspapers............


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

I think it will be announced in a week or two.But you can't say anything for sure as it is in government hands and our government is pretty lazy  and when it will be announced it will apply to all cities of the punjab not specificaly to any city.
And ya most private colleges have already announced their admission schedule and i think they are giving some waitage to the UHS test.
You must have received your MCAT result card by now as you are in Fsd.
so you can start filling your application in private Colleges. Good Luck


----------

